# Worst Case Scenario Town?



## Superpenguin (May 25, 2013)

So what's everyone's worst possible town they could have?

Mine would include:

-Peaches as the native fruit
-A long winding river
-Private Beach
-Beach on Right Side
-My neighbors including: Tabby, Kabuki, Jambette, Elise, Astrid, Hazel, Sylvia, Rodeo, Knox, and Kitt
-Having any of my main buildings near a cliff wall


----------



## Byngo (May 25, 2013)

What... Peaches are delish. 

Anyways, I don't care too much what town layout I get, but one thing I *don't* want is Cherries. I love them, but every AC town I've had, Cherries are my native fruit. ;-;


----------



## Superpenguin (May 25, 2013)

Lunatic said:


> What... Peaches are delish.



Their perfect version is just too boring to me. I much prefer Oranges or Apples.


----------



## Mint (May 25, 2013)

-Cherries as a fruit
-Museum on the left/Beach on the right side
-Villagers: Hippeux, Monty, Delhi, Sylvia
-Main buildings all in the same half of town
-Villager will have their house built right by the bridge or the ramp to the beach


----------



## Byngo (May 25, 2013)

Is it Peaches that look like oranges in their perfect version? I think I seen that somewhere... I like how the Peaches look normally in AC though, 'cause peach is (one) of my Fav colors.


----------



## Superpenguin (May 25, 2013)

Lunatic said:


> Is it Peaches that look like oranges in their perfect version? I think I seen that somewhere... I like how the Peaches look normally in AC though, 'cause peach is (one) of my Fav colors.



Peaches remain the shame shape except they turn a gold-ish color(same with pears, except pears are awesome of course). Even though all the Apples changed to was the bottom yellow part became a sparkly red color.

Oh, but Peaches the horse is awesome and wouldn't mind seeing her move on in.


----------



## Stargirl (May 25, 2013)

-Beach on the right side
-Completely vertical river
-Pears, Cherries or Oranges (I want Apples or Peaches!) 
-Tabby, Ed, or Sylvia
-Buildings near the beach/cliff


----------



## StarryACNL (May 25, 2013)

I wouldn't want oranges as my perfect fruit- I want cherries!
And another dread would be if all my maps that I could choose would have the plaza near the beach (at the bottom).


----------



## Holls (May 25, 2013)

I think what would really anger me, is that if there are sign posts in random places where I want to build a road or something.. >.>


----------



## chronic (May 25, 2013)

- Coco
- Pears as native fruit
- Town tree right next to a wall/cliff
- Coco
- A plain looking river layout
- Circle Grass
- The town hall with the green interior
- A Coco


----------



## laceydearie (May 25, 2013)

-Ed
-River is straight, not twisty
-Peaches or pears as native fruit
-Buildings not spread out
-Town tree by train tracks
-Museum on left side


----------



## laceydearie (May 25, 2013)

Holls said:


> I think what would really anger me, is that if there are sign posts in random places where I want to build a road or something.. >.>



Sign posts are not in this game


----------



## Feraligator (May 25, 2013)

✖ Peaches as the native fruit
✖ A boring long river or a really twisty river
✖ A private beach
✖ Neighbors including: Tabby, Kabuki, Harry, Nate, Olaf, Barold, Angus, Katt, Hanako, Camofrog, Aida, Rocco, Biff, Rooney, Astrid, Rory, Limberg, and Rasher.
✖ Having buildings in the way of things
✖ Having buildings too close to my home / to other buildings
✖ Triangle / square grass
✖ Not having Walker / Bee


----------



## Aurynn (May 25, 2013)

If there are frogs as villagers.. UGH!
And cherries or oranges as native fruit.


----------



## Cottonball (May 25, 2013)

I'd like cherries or apples.  ^_^


----------



## Username (May 25, 2013)

PEACHES LOOK HORRIBLE. Any other fruit is fine. Although, I would quite like to get peaches so that I can dig them all up and change my native fruit for something nicer and much more expensive. Like apples 0.0
Beach on right side looks aweful.
I hate having too many villagers of the same species, i currently have about 5 chipmunk thing in my wild world town. LEAVE.
Long odly placed river.
Plaza in the corner. BLEURGH


----------



## oath2order (May 25, 2013)

Oh my gosh. The beach on the right sound. Ugh, I really don't want that. Fruit doesn't matter much for me, but I would definitely prefer cherries. I want a short-ish river, not too long.

I'm perfectly fine with a building near the edge of a cliff. Sounds bad-ass. Livin' on the edge!

I don't want all the houses near the bridge. That would annoy me.

I would hate a plaza in the corner.


----------



## Dizzard (May 25, 2013)

I don't think anything would really "devastate" me but....

Apples or Cherries (Mainly because I've had them both in previous games and don't want them again) Ideal would be oranges, I adore oranges!
Don't really care about villagers (half the fun is taking the good with the bad) There are villagers I would like but not really any I would hate to have.

The only other thing that would really annoy me is like what somebody said already if a villager decides to move somewhere really awkward like one tile away from a cliff edge.

I wouldn't like to have a river that was too twisty, just a little so it's not boring...but not so twisty that it takes up more space than it should. Also I hear there can be somewhere between 1 and 5 ponds? I don't think I would like having 3 or more ponds....sounds like too much wasted space.


----------



## SodaDog (May 25, 2013)

Neighbours moving in front of your "Path"


----------



## ThatACfan (May 25, 2013)

I don't see how every town option you get could have every one of your "worst town" properties.


----------



## Superpenguin (May 25, 2013)

ThatACfan said:


> I don't see how every town option you get could have every one of your "worst town" properties.



Describing your worst case scenarios makes you feel so much relieved when you get so much better.


----------



## PapaNer (May 25, 2013)

Cherries as Native Fruit
A river that is primarily on one side
Whichever way the beach has to be for the museum to be on the left
Eagle, bird, and or wolf people.  Also the horses kinda suck too.
Poor placement of main buildings.  Such as near cliffs, really far apart.  Town Tree in a corner.


----------



## Nooblord (May 25, 2013)

I don't like oranges.
I don't want the buildings to be too close together.
I don't like square grass but that won't be too much of an issue.


----------



## XTheLancerX (May 25, 2013)

Pears or cherries as fruit, circle or triangle grass, everything set up really far from each other and awkwardly, river primarily on one side of town, one chunk of beach inaccessible until you get diving suit, blue train station and or town hall


----------



## Shiny Star (May 25, 2013)

Cherries as the main fruit would suck. Either way, I'm cutting most of my native fruit down though.

An awkward layout would suck, with like the Town Hall next to the beach or something. Not too fussed though.


----------



## Mirror (May 25, 2013)

-NOT having Cherries as my town fruit (My grandparents and some of my uncle and aunts own Cherry orchards... Having Cherries as a town fruit reminds me of this, so I always reset for Cherries in every game.) 
-Having all "ugly" villagers
-Having a boring/annoying/unsightly town layout


----------



## Nami (May 25, 2013)

- Too many ponds/river too windy
- Main buildings no where near top or center of map
- Pears native fruit (just think they look boring, green on green)
- Harry the hippo
- Buildings too cluttered/would make for bad paths, too many turns, ect


----------



## taygo (May 25, 2013)

Having a lot of grumpy animals in my village would suck. Sometimes you warm up to them but others you just want to punch. I am not picky about my fruit but I guess I would want to new ones. hmmmm. I can't wait thou!


----------



## Punchyleaf (May 25, 2013)

Only thing that would be a deal breaker is the fruit. Pears is definitely a no go for me


----------



## Kitsune (May 25, 2013)

Beach on the right side (apparently everyone hates this...).

Oranges. Just don't like how they look in this game. I want apples. I don't know why everyone wants to use foreign fruit for their orchards when native perfect fruit is worth more. I know that foreign perfect fruit is worth a lot, but you can't grow foreign perfect. It's just chance. I am going to grow some, but unless I get crazy luck with feng shui, fertilizers and clovers it's not worth it to have a lot.

More than 2 ponds *max*.

A crazy river.


----------



## Chameleonsoup (May 25, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> So what's everyone's worst possible town they could have?
> 
> Mine would include:
> 
> ...



With the exception of the neighbours that is practically my perfect town lol


----------



## Wish (May 25, 2013)

please tell me that some of these are a joke


----------



## Kitsune (May 25, 2013)

which ones are you wondering about?


----------



## Jinglefruit (May 25, 2013)

Pears or oranges as fruit.
A long beach that practically goes diagonally through town.
Town tree somewhere I have to walk past it all the time.
Having both parts of my beach roughly the same size. 
Ponds everywhere!
Re-tail adjacent to the station.
Vladimir or an abundance of gorillas and elephants.


----------



## Superpenguin (May 25, 2013)

Chameleonsoup said:


> With the exception of the neighbours that is practically my perfect town lol



I'd gladly trade with you then. xD
Unfortunately with the rive layout I really want, I think a private beach pretty much is guaranteed, ugh.


----------



## Bulbadragon (May 25, 2013)

-Oranges as native fruit
-Any of the gorilla or monkey villagers in my town
-All of the residents in one part
-All of the main buildings in one part
-Beach on the right side of town


----------



## Bubble Pop (May 25, 2013)

Wow a lot of people hate the peaches... I love them!


----------



## the_bria (May 25, 2013)

well, i  plan on resetting until i get a layout that i'm happy with.  but if friga moves into my town i will be most unhappy.  i've had her in every animal crossing town i've had and i hate her.  she's just awful and she sucks.  and she never leaves, no matter how mean i am t her.


----------



## Goran (May 25, 2013)

I just want a town with a vertical waterfall and the tree near the center.


----------



## Batsu (May 25, 2013)

Worst case scenario town? A nonexistent town because I wasn't able to get the game for whatever reason. ಸ_ಸ


----------



## Cinnabunnie (May 25, 2013)

^This

Also, why does everyone hate having a beach on the right side?


----------



## Kiwi (May 26, 2013)

- Beach on the right side (really now, why does everyone "hate" this? This is really interesting... To me the beach on the right just feels strange, maybe because it was on the left in one of the first trailers?)
- only 1 pond
- straight river without curves
- town tree near the train station


----------



## oath2order (May 26, 2013)

In my opinion, the beach on the right for some reason seems a little cramped. I don't know why.


----------



## fink (May 26, 2013)

Honestly if I don't like the map or layout I will just reset the game until I do lol. I think once im ok with the map the only other thing I'd reset for is pears. I don't want pears


----------



## Goran (May 26, 2013)

fink said:


> Honestly if I don't like the map or layout I will just reset the game until I do lol. I think once im ok with the map the only other thing I'd reset for is pears. I don't want pears



Pears aren't so bad. Besides, you can always visit another town for their fruit, then chop down most of your pear trees and grow whatever else. Though pears are rather boring tasting.


----------



## Yuki Nagato (May 26, 2013)

- Awkward river layout
- Anything but cherries as my native fruit
- Ugly villagers
- Buildings in awkward positions.


----------



## Datura (May 26, 2013)

In regard to the beaches, have you conisdered that the water flows from left to right? When your beach is on the left side the water will appear to flow up hill, which means I definitely have a beach on the right side.

Edit: Valerie from the BTF has posted a video!


----------



## Smoke (May 26, 2013)

-Beach on the *left* side.
-Main buildings all being on one half of the town
-Pears as native fruit (Love em, just can't stand having pears anymore)
-Any villager that thinks they're better than you
-Having more than two ponds
-Town tree being anywhere but the center of town


----------



## Anna (May 26, 2013)

Pears as native fruit, wrong river layout to what I want, ugly villagers, buildings not where I want them.


----------



## Joey (May 26, 2013)

No curves at all in the river
Ugly villagers
Peaches as my native fruit


----------



## K.K. Guitar (May 26, 2013)

Having the town tree NOT in the middle
R-Parkers being far from the docks
Cherries as a native fruit, i would like peaches allot though!
having too many ponds

I'm not too picky on anything else related to the town layout


----------



## Jinglefruit (May 26, 2013)

Datura said:


> In regard to the beaches, have you conisdered that the water flows from left to right? When your beach is on the left side the water will appear to flow up hill, which means I definitely have a beach on the right side.
> 
> Edit: Valerie from the BTF has posted a video!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=EvsOlN17Ubc



That is actually wrong. The river can flow north for both map orientations.
If you have any of the row 6 maps, or all but 1 of the row 5 maps for both beach direactions seen here you will end up with a part of your river flowing upwards. 
Every left facing beach has a mirrored right version beach. It is 50/50.

In other words if you have a left facing beach, your water will flow right to left. (otherwise you are expecting it to flow out of the ocean, up the cliff and across town. xD )


----------



## Superpenguin (May 26, 2013)

Jinglefruit said:


> If you have any of the row 6 maps, or all but 1 of the row 5 maps for both beach direactions seen here you will end up with a part of your river flowing upwards.



That also includes several other maps from each of the other rows with the exception of row 1. I don't see much of a problem with "uphill" rivers though.


----------



## Officer Berri (May 26, 2013)

My worst case scenario:

-PEARS
-Ugly Train Station/Town Hall (I forget which colors I don't like but I'd know em when I see em!)
-Chow, Tabby, and Stinky are there to greet me. (Especially Chow.)
-My buildings have the most 'streamlined' layout everyone seems to want (Recycle center by docks, slopes right near docks, ect.) meaning that my town looks like everyone else's.
-^OR: All my buildings are crammed close together.
-All the villager houses are located in the same area.
-Huge windy S-shaped river.
-No holding ponds.


----------



## samyfav (May 26, 2013)

How come no one asks for (or asks not to get) the new foreign fruit, like lychee?


----------



## Superpenguin (May 26, 2013)

samyfav said:


> How come no one asks for (or asks not to get) the new foreign fruit, like lychee?



The lychee, along with durian, lemon, and mango, is an island fruit. Your island will have one of them as its native fruit along with either bananas or coconuts.


----------



## fink (May 26, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> The lychee, along with durian, lemon, and mango, is an island fruit. Your island will have one of them as its native fruit along with either bananas or coconuts.



speaking of which, I hope I get mangos and bananas  although something else wouldn't upset me


----------



## samyfav (May 26, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> The lychee, along with durian, lemon, and mango, is an island fruit. Your island will have one of them as its native fruit along with either bananas or coconuts.



I've seen lemons in a town, does that mean that it's possible to plant island fruit in one's town?


----------



## Lamues (May 26, 2013)

samyfav said:


> I've seen lemons in a town, does that mean that it's possible to plant island fruit in one's town?



Yes you can plant island fruits, they just can't be your town's native fruit


----------



## Byngo (May 26, 2013)

^ Yes, I believe so. Banana's and Coconut's have to be planted on the beach, Lychee's/Durians/Lemons/Mango can be planted in the town.


----------



## samyfav (May 26, 2013)

Thanks for the help
Worst case: 
-Gorillas, Bulls, Frogs not named Lily or Henry (as in those are OK), Ed, Quennie, 
-empty and far off spaces (without villager homes and separated by river, like in my ACCF, so I would never go to that corner)
- pears&#55357;&#57003;&#55356;&#57168;&#55357;&#57003;&#55356;&#57168;&#55357;&#57003;&#55356;&#57168;&#55357;&#57003;&#55356;&#57168;&#55357;&#57003;&#55356;&#57168;&#55357;&#57003;&#55356;&#57168;&#55357;&#57003;&#55356;&#57168;&#55357;&#57003;&#55356;&#57168;&#55357;&#57003;


----------



## Sakura0901 (May 26, 2013)

Pears as native fruit, buildings being cramped together and town tree in some ridiculous place...other than that i'm fine with everything else :')


----------



## Miss Renee (May 26, 2013)

I'm not sure how to explain it but sometimes the river goes too high up on one end and creates this little area.
The area is too small for any buildings so it ends up being completely bare. Yuck.

- Town tree near the beach or too close to the edge
- Main buildings not spread out evenly
- Straight river

I didn't realize that so many people didn't like Tabby. 
When I was younger I didn't like her (gamecube) but she sorta grew on me. c:


----------



## Bri (May 26, 2013)

-Pears, cherries, or oranges. Pears are weird, cherries were in my WW town, and I don't like the look of the orange delicious fruit.
-Green Town Hall and/or Train Station interior.
-River is too close to the top of the map.
-River flows upwards.
-Straight river.
-Shop waaaay too far away from the beach.
-Cluttered buildings.


----------



## Lamues (May 26, 2013)

Bri said:


> and I don't like the look of the orange delicious fruit.



I know right, they don't even look like oranges anymore, let alone perfect ones!

As for me:

- plaza in a corner
- buildings cluttered up
- vertical waterfall 
- ugly neighbours
- river that creates small strokes of land that you'll never really use
- peaches/oranges as native fruit


----------



## Aquas (May 26, 2013)

My worst:
-Short river without any curves
-Nearly everything on one side of the river
-Bunny or Cow neighbors
-Cluttering of buildings

That's all I can think of right now.


----------



## Rachrel (May 26, 2013)

Truffles.

That's it.

I don't want Truffles anywhere near my town.


----------



## Gummy (May 26, 2013)

The worst case scenario for my town would be if Elise was in my village. Or just all monkeys in general. They're pretty nasty looking to me!


----------



## Roknar (May 26, 2013)

I don't necessarily have a "worst-case" off the top of my head, but I do know that if I have a problem where I don't like my town immediately, I'm resetting. I'll be playing this game too much for me to settle on an inferior town layout right off the bat.


----------



## keybug55 (May 26, 2013)

-A house moving right in front of the town hall
-Tutu, Monique, and Roosters
- Almost every villager has the same personalities
- A horizontal waterfall


----------



## JKDOS (May 26, 2013)

Seeing as we can pick a map we like there won't be any "worse case scenarios"


----------



## kittycate (May 26, 2013)

I don't care too much what fruit I have. The only fruit I don't like for some reason is Oranges so i'd rather not have those. I've never had peaches as a native fruit so I'd be okay with those.
I don't like monkeys at all (sorry Porter!) so I wouldn't want any monkey villagers, or mice. Also a lot of the new characters are actually quite ugly (like Katt yikes) so i'd rather have mostly cute/cool looking villagers. 
Also my Wild World town had an almost vertical river to the very left leaving a useless strip of land next to it, I want a more horizontal river this time!


----------



## Gandalf (May 27, 2013)

I have a general idea about what kind of town I want, no real worse case scenario.

That being said I'd prefer to get a native fruit other than peaches or pears and a Town hall that is not yellow. Besides that I'm just going to shuffle through the maps until I get something I like and then just go with it.


----------



## eresin (May 27, 2013)

So long as I never see Limberg I'm happy


----------



## Bambi (May 27, 2013)

Worst Case Scenerio Town
- Long super twisty river
-Too many ponds
-lots of Frog/Eagle/Chicken/lion/monkey/Gorilla villagers
-Square grass
-Peaches as the native fruit

Best Case Scenerio Town
-Straight-ish river
-1-2 ponds
-Wolves/Hamsters/Ducks/Deer/Rabbits/Sheep/Squirrels/Birds
-Circle grass
-Cherries


----------



## Blues (May 27, 2013)

All I know is that I don't want peaches for my fruit, and I don't want to see Monique or Robin (I thought she was a guy at first). And the beach should be on the left of the town. The right side feels.... strange.


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount (May 27, 2013)

hmmm, now that we can choose where our house gets to be and there are no islands (which I would try to get and get and get) or inlets, and no different building gate thingies, lots of my City Folk Worst Case Scenarios are gone. But one of my biggest isn't. I am SUPER picky about what villagers I got. If even like 2 of my villagers I hate, bye bye town. Even if they're only tolerable and nothing else, I'll probably be fine, tho. Also, if I get no cats in my town I shall reset, and if I don't get even 3 villagers I really like, I will do the same thing.

Of course, I'll be a little picky with the town itself. I prefer more than one pond,  and I'll want my tree in the middle mostly. I probably won't like any real thin strips of land. The biggest map problem I'll have is getting a river I like. I KNOW I'll be resetting for that. I seem to like a lot of the possible rivers, tho.

All of the fruit I like. Peaches the most, actually, but I'll probably not care too much.


----------



## Hamusuta (May 27, 2013)

I don't mind, as long as the museum isn't on the left.


----------



## Rue (May 27, 2013)

- Ill placed Town tree
 - Animal houses on a private beach
 - The wrong fruit {I love all fruit but peaches, and my native fruit are *always* peaches!}

Edited to add: Triangle Grass. Giant. _Yuck_.


----------



## oath2order (May 28, 2013)

MaggieXawesomeness said:


> If even like 2 of my villagers I hate, bye bye town. Even if they're only tolerable and nothing else, I'll probably be fine, tho. Also, if I get no cats in my town I shall reset, and if I don't get even 3 villagers I really like, I will do the same thing.



But villagers move away...


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount (May 28, 2013)

oath2order said:


> But villagers move away...



I knowww. I'm kinda weird, tho. Probably will be to impatient.


----------



## DJStarstryker (May 28, 2013)

I'm just hoping for at least 1 cat in my town as a default. Preferably Bob and/or Ankha. I'll probably reset until I get a cat. 

I don't care about the rest as much, since you can choose layouts.


----------



## Eirynfox (May 28, 2013)

nothing, I would be perfectly happy with whatever chance sees fit to give me.


----------



## Bear_Crossing (May 28, 2013)

- Peaches as a native fruit

- Beach on left side of town

- My town tree near the gate

- My town hall near the gate

- If I started off with all old characters..


----------



## BlueBear (May 28, 2013)

To be honest I wouldn't really have a worst case scenario town because you can see the layout before you even arrive and can pick from different ones so I'd just pick the one I though looked the best!
I'd like to have apples as my fruit
I'd love to start off with a dog in my town or the new deer!!
But I wouldn't like reset for a 'perfect' town


----------



## eresin (May 28, 2013)

I don't think I mind the layout so much.  So long as the shop is sort of central, but not so central as to un-centre my tree!.  in my Wild World town Nooks is in the top left corner and it's a pain.  I'd love to have Caroline in my town.


----------



## mhoving (May 28, 2013)

1. A nearly perfectly straight river, I like 'm long and with a few twists.
2. All villagers at the start are of jock personality.
3. Too many ponds, which in my case means, any number above 2
4,0. The beach is mostly located on the sides.
4,5. The beach waterfall, if there is one, is located on one of the sides.
4,75. The beach is not divided by a waterfall .
5. A part of the beach is unaccesable before you obtain the diving suit.
6. The ponds, buildings, mayor tree, etc. are placed at horrible places.


----------



## Bambi (May 29, 2013)

Eirynfox said:


> nothing, I would be perfectly happy with whatever chance sees fit to give me.



I really love this perspective and am thinking more and more that I may just take what I get the first time around. Leave it up to chance. Its hard though! lol


----------



## N00bslayer06 (May 30, 2013)

I just dont want oranges :\ anything else is cool tho


----------



## McRibbie (May 30, 2013)

-Pears or oranges as town fruit.
-Blue, red or brown train station
-Brown town hall. I'd prefer the blue plum bonsai interior one over the classic WW/LGTTC one or the green one.
-No space to build my house next to the railway station.
- Town tree, Re-tail, and town hall in bottom part of town.
- NO CHOW. I WILL RESET FOR CHOW FOREVER
- Gaston, Friga, Baabara, Vesta, Tank, Willow...


----------



## pjsmommy12 (May 30, 2013)

I know neighbors move, but I really don't want to see...RASHER...been stuck with him forever.  Otherwise I am willing to be flexible.  
Sometimes I miss Alfonso, he always wanted lovely/pink furniture.  My son always remembers him and asks if he's back.


----------



## Hiro (May 30, 2013)

If i get ANY monkey i will abuse the heck out of them.


----------



## AL64 (May 30, 2013)

what's the problem with jambette lol


----------



## MKInfinite (May 30, 2013)

I just don't want pears... I have been stuck with pears as a native fruit since my GC days it's not even funny.
Everything else is fine c:


----------



## Miss Renee (May 30, 2013)

MKInfinite said:


> I just don't want pears... I have been stuck with pears as a native fruit since my GC days it's not even funny.
> Everything else is fine c:



Pffft. I know exactly how you feel. I always get damn cherries. It is getting old....


----------



## Mokuren (May 30, 2013)

I'm with everything okay... but I don't want Coco to be in my town! <_<


----------



## kakuloo (May 30, 2013)

I am not certain, but I have the feeling that if I get Oranges or Cherries as my fruit I'll be restarting.  >.<  Anything else is fine... 
If it's the best layout EVER though, and I get one of those two...I dunno.  I'll have to cross that bridge if I come to it.  =P

Whatever villagers I get are fine.  I can always chase out the ones I don't like.  XD  (Mayor posts new ordinance:  This town is only big enough for ONE primate.  All other apes and monkies must pack up and move away immediately!)  

The layout is something I'll have reset for before I even get off the train, probably.  I'm not super picky, I just don't want things to be extra inconvenient.  =P  The beach ramps need to *not *be right next to each other.  Most other stuff I'll probably get used to.


----------



## satellitestorm (May 30, 2013)

My worst case scenario town would probably be having:
-Pears as my native fruit. (So sick of selling pears to pay off my mortgage in City Folk...)
-East/South facing beach 
-Re-tail is on the upper side of town
-A River flowing only on one side of town
-More than two ponds


----------



## Hey Listen! (May 30, 2013)

Tree butts (peaches)
Villagers that creep me out
Bob not there
That is all


----------



## Toeto (May 30, 2013)

I do not have to deal with any horror towns. I'll just reset until I get one that fits me perfectly.


----------



## LovelyLor (Jun 4, 2013)

Mine would be Oranges as a fruit and all squirrel neighbors O_O I have a phobia of squirrels


----------



## runekey (Jun 4, 2013)

Nice thread idea!

My worst-case scenario town would have oranges, circle grass, separated beach, 5 or more ponds, and a house as far away from the shopping district as possible!


----------



## SoreneX (Jun 4, 2013)

My worst case scenario would be
- Apples as a fruit
- Any of the ugly Gorilla villagers
- No bear or bear cub villagers


----------



## oath2order (Jun 4, 2013)

runekey said:


> Nice thread idea!
> 
> My worst-case scenario town would have oranges, circle grass, separated beach, 5 or more ponds, and a house as far away from the shopping district as possible!



I thought five was the max amount of ponds you could have?


----------



## Silentleafx (Jun 4, 2013)

-Pears or Oranges as native fruit
-Museum on left side
-No buildings on other side of river
-Annoying neighbors


----------



## MrDarragh (Jun 4, 2013)

Oh! What a good topic.

My worst town would be..
- All shops on one side of their river
- Beach enterances like next to eachother
- Yellow roofs for town hall and train station
- Museum in shop district (this might be certain though, I'm not sure)
- Town tree near the far wall in a corner
-Too many ponds

Probably some other things too..


----------



## MKInfinite (Jun 4, 2013)

^The museum is always on the shopping district.


----------



## Nothing_Important (Feb 9, 2014)

It was so interesting to read other peoples' opinions!

For me, it would be the worst case scenario if:
-Pears or oranges as my native fruit
-Crazy/winding river
-Plaza in a corner or near a wall
-3 or more ponds
-Re-tail far away from dock 
-Main buildings not spread out
-Small spaces of land where you could place nothing
-Overall, having very little space to put PWP's
-Private beach
-Villagers in annoying spaces

I wanted a town layout with a horizontal river and not a really twisty river because I think I would have more space to put things. I also wanted peaches (they do look like butts though, haha), apples or cherries. I also wanted an isolated area to put my house.  I restarted my town yesterday and I got everything that I want. ^-^


----------



## JellyBeans (Feb 9, 2014)

- Pears
- Crazy river layout
- Ugly villagers (Jambette, Tabby, hippos, etc)
- East beach
- Triangle grass *shudder*
- 4, 5 or 6 ponds. Maybe even 3


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 9, 2014)

I don't understand why a private beach is a bad thing? I've really wanted one x3 just not enough to want to restart... So I made sure that my 2nd town had a private beach hehe. I guess it's your opinion at the end of the day though.

Edit: Forgot to do mine:
-Long winding river
- Scary villagers
- Yellow train station roof >.<
- Lots of ponds


----------



## nekosync (Feb 9, 2014)

~ A town with only Jocks
~ Apples as native fruit
~ River layout sprawls out everywhere
~ Large lakes which are too big
~ Houses are placed in front of buildings
~ Oceans only spawn sea basses


----------



## Gizmodo (Feb 9, 2014)

-Pears as native fruit
-River layout is throughout the whole time and winding
-Buildings all close together in the corner
-Many ponds
-Violet & Al & Cesar as villagers


----------



## Mary (Feb 9, 2014)

Pears as native.
Yellow town hall.
Ugly, winding river.
Triangle grass

Next day, Hans moves in.


----------



## nyenisu (Feb 9, 2014)

JAMBETTE AS A VILLAGER

and only one pond. (which i have. ;__; )


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Feb 9, 2014)

- Cherries as a town fruit.
- Jambette as a villager.
- Circle grass
- Beach on the right side, only because I don't like how the museum looks on the left side.
- Jagged river.
- A town without a west facing waterfall.


----------



## mayorseraphina (Feb 9, 2014)

* Cherries as a native fruit
* My villagers in all the places I want to put my house
* A private beach (had this in my last town, so annoying)
* My town hall at the very bottom corner of the town (just because you have to walk there and then to Nook's homes at the start, imagine that?)
* A town of hippos.


----------



## Carina (Feb 9, 2014)

- buildings too close to the cliff
- plaza in a corner
- river pond in a curve of the river (don't know how to explain lol)
- main buildings and things (plaza, town hall re-tail, caf?, police station, campsite) cluttered together
- short river
- villager houses where I want to build other stuff
- circle grass
- yellow town hall and red train station (hate that!)


----------



## Kit (Feb 9, 2014)

montymonkey said:


> - Coco
> - Pears as native fruit
> - Town tree right next to a wall/cliff
> - Coco
> ...



Why all the coco hate ;-;
She's adorable 
Lets see...
-Any fruit but cherries
-Beach on right side
-Big windy river
-Small private beach
-Circle grass


----------



## Togekiss (Jul 18, 2014)

* Too many ponds
* Yellow Town hall
* A town full of Jocks
* Winding river
*Peaches as native fruit


----------



## katiestown (Jul 18, 2014)

- Apples
- A long winding river
- Disconnected beach
- Waterfall facing the side
- Buildings not near each other
- My neighbors including: Alfonso, Sylvia, ANY OF THE PIGS (I had a cycle town of 5 pigs once, all of them lived next to each other, I never even TRIED to get it like that but it angered me so much) 
- Triangle or Square grass
- Blue train station
- More than 2 ponds


----------



## Stitched (Jul 18, 2014)

Things I don't want ever:
-native fruit pears
-triangle grass
...both of which my town has 
Villagers come and go.  I can deal with anyone.


----------



## olivetree123 (Jul 18, 2014)

Limberg, oranges, and ponds.


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 18, 2014)

Worst case: (In which I would probably get a heart-attack)
-Orange Native
- Long and winding river
-Brown Train station
-Green town hall
-The following starters:
Cranky: Harry
Lazy: Al
Normal: Jambette
Jock: Moose
Snooty: Gigi


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jul 18, 2014)

- Green Train Station Roof
- Triangles or Square grass
- Pears, Oranges, or Peaches as my native fruit
- River layouts where only I think 2 bridges can be placed (I want all 3)
- Town Hall, Re-Tail, and Plaza at one spot joined together
- Less space to make a well developed town


I don't mind what town hall color or the villagers I want, just as long I don't get what I want on what I listed.


----------



## Ebony Claws (Jul 18, 2014)

(I had the yellow town hall as my default hall. God it was ugly.) 

*My favorite villagers with horrible house placement. 
*A villager's house blocking the way to a bridge. 
*Oranges as my native fruit. 
*Lots of big lakes that take up too much space. 
*Big private beach.


----------



## Maruchan (Jul 18, 2014)

- ROCKS ROCKS & ROCKS
- lots of mysterious grass bald spots
- Extremely curly rivers (gives me motion-sickness just walking near it)
- Horrid villagers (the usual ones + all gorillas/ monkeys and Uchis)
- Apples as native fruit...? (I very much prefer Pears, but alas I only have Oranges...)


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jul 18, 2014)

When you say the "Yellow Town Hall" do you mean this one? (Its my Town Hall Color right now btw)


----------



## spCrossing (Jul 18, 2014)

-Having no Perfect Fruit.
-One part of the beach that you can't reach.
-Houses crowding paths and other stuff.
-Practically all Gorillas, that one Kangaroo villager that everybody hates even though they like other Uchi villagers and personally she's not that bad...even though she's a bad parent. , and those villagers that nobody likes.
-Dirt EVERYWHERE.
-And dying trees....And being called a "Stump Maker".


----------



## Ebony Claws (Jul 18, 2014)

Paperboy012305 said:


> When you say the "Yellow Town Hall" do you mean this one? (Its my Town Hall Color right now btw)
> 
> View attachment 56705



I think so. It was the one I was referring to anyways.


----------



## spCrossing (Jul 18, 2014)

Wow...People really hate the Kangaroo villagers here..
I only like 2 (Rooney and Kitt) and they're like the best ones....yo.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jul 18, 2014)

Ebony Claws said:


> I think so. It was the one I was referring to anyways.


Oh, ok then.


----------



## ellemacc (Jul 18, 2014)

-Pears.
-Re-Tail being far from the beach.
-Private beach.


----------



## FancyThat (Jul 18, 2014)

I'm in the minority of actually liking my museum on the left, beach on the right. I don't mind either way though and currently my second town has the beach on the left, museum on the right. Things I'd dislike in a town are oranges or pears as a native fruit, lots of rocks in awkward places, red train station and a long vertical river.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jul 18, 2014)

Pears or Oranges.
A villager's house in front of town hall.
Re-Tail at the very top of the map.
Villagers: Sylvia (No matter how nice I was, she was always horribly rude to me.)
More than 2 ponds. I could manage with 3, but preferably, 2 or 1.


----------



## samsquared (Jul 18, 2014)

-Pears
-Amelia, Gloria, the rest gorillas and a horse by which I mean Ed
-All the neighbors on the edge of the rivers where your bridges would fit perfectly 
-No one ever suggesting the Metal Bench
-Re-Tail by the Shopping District 
That's about all I can think of.


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 18, 2014)

Any town where a villager's house is RIGHT IN FRONT OF THE TOWN HALL.


----------



## spCrossing (Jul 18, 2014)

remiaphasia said:


> Any town where a villager's house is RIGHT IN FRONT OF THE TOWN HALL.


Shep, Ribbot, and Francine did that in my towns. :/


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 18, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> Shep, Ribbot, and Francine did that in my towns. :/



Penelope did it in my first town. If it weren't for that, I would probably love Penelope, but no, I spent every day giving her rotten fruit and hitting her with my net until she finally left.


----------



## Smug M (Jul 18, 2014)

-pears (have that :/)
-8 rocks (have that too :/)
-more than 1 pond
-an odd river shape

And that's about it


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 18, 2014)

Smug M said:


> -pears (have that :/)
> -8 rocks (have that too :/)
> -more than 1 pond
> -an odd river shape
> ...



Ah yes, rocks : / My town also has tons of rocks and it's the only thing about my layout that I dislike.


----------



## spCrossing (Jul 18, 2014)

It gets worse when Bunny Day shows up, a glitch happens when one of the rocks meant for Bunny Day can become permanent in your town.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jul 19, 2014)

-Neighbors near buildings
-Too many ponds in the same area
-Cherries as native fruit
-Circle grass
-Too much of the same species as starting neighbors
-Plaza too close to the wall (close enough so that I cant plant trees)

That's all I can think of.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 19, 2014)

-Pears as native fruit
-Long winding river
-Town Hall close to ocean
-Re-Tail in the middle
-Don't really care about villagers (since they're temporary)
-Plaza somewhere that blocks a lot of PWPs :/


----------



## uncle (Jul 19, 2014)

The private beach is probably the biggest deal breaker for me since you can't access it right away and it's not super big.


----------



## RiceBunny (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm not as picky as everyone else, I don't think. 
The only thing I don't want is: 

✿All fruits but Apple, that was my main requirement to have Apples as main fruit.
✿A river that runs upwards and defies gravity.
✿Any rocks keeping me from putting patterns down.
✿Any ugly/hard to work with maps.
✿No place for me to put forever home in.

Other than those things mentioned above, I'm pretty easy to please. When I last reset it only took me 15 minutes to find a map I was happy with. The hardest thing to find was a town with Apple as a starting fruit.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 19, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> It gets worse when Bunny Day shows up, a glitch happens when one of the rocks meant for Bunny Day can become permanent in your town.



I am so glad I don't have this glitch! When I heard about it, I was scared like "oh crap please don't happen".


----------



## Frozen (Jul 19, 2014)

-Pears as the native fruit, I'm ok with all the others
-An overly straight river
-Not even 1 villager that I liked even a little bit
-Maybe having round grass
-The town hall with yellow bricks and green roof. I like green, but I don't like the floor inside or the yellow bricks
-The brown or red roofed train station (I could deal with it, but I'd rather green or blue)

- - - Post Merge - - -

-Also the plaza in a very out-of-the-way area that I would always forget to check


----------



## LilyElizabeth (Jul 19, 2014)

- Oranges or pears as native fruit
- Triangle or square grass
- Blue train station
- Blue or brown town hall
- Town tree in the middle of town
- Re-tail with a large path in front
- A long winding river or a really small river that leaves way too much empty space
- No logical place to put my house
- Beach on the right side
- Villagers like Peewee, Julian, Biff, Coco etc
- A pond right outside the train station

There's probably more but that's all I can come up with right now


----------



## Fairytale (Jul 19, 2014)

- oranges
- 5 ponds
- awkward skinny parts where you can't do anything
- villagers in front of bridges, and townhall. 
- villagers like: Velma, Diana, AI, Peewee, Monty, Elise, and more


----------



## xxDianaxx (Jul 19, 2014)

What I want in a town 
Peaches ( what I got)
Town plaza in the centre ( what I got)
No private beach , long beach ( what I got )
The slope going to the beach has to be facing downwards ( what I got)
Don't care about villagers move them out later.
Town hall brown ( what I got )
After two days of resetting got my perfect map c:
Had town since June 24 th not restarting ever again!


----------



## Rainbow minerals (Jul 19, 2014)

Whille my town isn't bad nor does it look bad either a lot of the "worst scenarios" here fit my towns description. What's wrong with the beach being on the right though?


----------



## Le Ham (Jul 19, 2014)

Rainbow minerals said:


> Whille my town isn't bad nor does it look bad either a lot of the "worst scenarios" here fit my towns description. What's wrong with the beach being on the right though?



Same here. I've had no problem with my beach on the right. I have square grass. My plaza is up against the wall. I currently have villagers no one would care for. I have a huge private beach to the south and love it because hybrid storage and no thieves. Although my native fruit's apples, I wouldn't mind another fruit. And then there are the folks that whine about what color their Town Hall is. I just don't.

Anyway, I'd have to say that the worst-case scenario for me is bad, inconvenient rock placement. That, and not having enough ponds. I love the things. They change up the atmosphere a bit.


----------

